# Epson 3010e Wireless Signal



## tforgan (May 2, 2012)

I'm about to order an Epson 3010e. The manual shows the Wireless HD transmitter placed directly in front of and visable to the projector. I would prefer to hid the transmitter. Can the transmitter be placed in a enclosed cabinet within 20 or so feet of the projector and still receive a godo HDMI signal? 

Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

A very good question! I would call Epson and ask them. :T It's still a relatively new projector so there's probably not a lot of experience with it yet.


----------



## tforgan (May 2, 2012)

I called Epson. The rep on the phone really didn't know either. I guess I will call back a few times until I get someone who knows what they are talking about.


----------

